# Whats the gas mix for a Mantis tiller?



## FarmboyBill

I bought mine used at a sale I go to. It has 50 to 1 on the gas cap. How would that measure for a gal of gas, AND, what kind and wgt of oil do I use??


----------



## FreightTrain

i would just use the new 1-mix oil thats good for all ratios


----------



## Marcia in MT

Use 2-cycle engine oil, not something that's for a car engine. The little bottles will tell you how much of the bottle to mix with the appropriate amount of gas to get the right ratio.

We have used the 1-mix oil too, and the Mantis is running just fine.

(4-stroke engines can use regular oil, as it's not mixed with the gas.)


----------



## Paquebot

50:1 is the ratio and it's 6 tablespoons per gallon.

Martin


----------



## FarmboyBill

Tanks P thats what I needed


----------



## Paquebot

That's the quantity that comes in the bottles from Mantis. One can't see how much is in there so you can't use an empty as example. I measured one last night to come up with that 6 tablespoon reply. 

Martin


----------

